# A question about photos. Help!



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

I want to put some photos of my little girl on her rememberance thread, but can't for the life of me remember how to do it. Can anyone help?

 
Wendy


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

If you are a charter member you can attach a picture directly to the thread using the "Additional Options" tab at the bottom of the posting box.

Failing that, upload the, to a file sharing site like www.photobucket.com , which you can then get a link to paste directly into the thread. Ensure you resize the pictures to fit first (max size about 400x600 should not stretch the page. 

Good luck.

C~x

/links


----------

